# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Aγορά παπαγάλου

## vrioniscy

καλησπέρα σας σκέφτομαι πολύ την αγορά παπαγάλου και το πιθανόν θα το πάρο αύριο η "πιθαβριο" αλλα δεν ξέρω πολύ από ράτσες δίνο μέχρι 100 ευρώ για παπαγάλο τροφή και κλουβί από κύπρο είμαι δεν ξέρω αν η τιμές είναι πολύ διαφορετικές...ο παππούς μου είχε παπαγάλο ουράνιο τόξο ήταν η ράτσα του για 4 χρονια περίπου αλλα έχει πεθάνει πριν ένα μηνα :sad:  τον παπαγάλο θέλω να τον μάθω να μιλάει και να κάνουμε παρέα πια ράτσα μου προτείνεται και περίπου την τιμή του

----------


## cypand

για τιμές μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω εγώ.. είμαι απο πάφο, διαφέρουν λίγο (πιο φθηνά σε άλλες πόλεις) αλλά παπαγάλο που να μιλά με 100 δεν βρίσκεις..

----------


## mayri

Ποια είναι η ράτσα «ουράνιο τόξο»;

----------


## vicky_ath

Μάλλον εννοεί rainbow lorikeet... Λέω εγώ τώρα.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι τα rainbow lories !



Με εκατο ευρω μπορεις να αγορασεις αρκετα ειδη πουλιων αλλα οχι παπαγαλους μεγαλους που μιλανε !
Μπορεις να παρεις βεβαια ringneck αλλα αγριο.....

Το καλυτερο κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι με εκατο ευρω να παπεις cockatiel και μαλιστα ταισμενο στο χερι !  :Happy:

----------


## cypand

20 ευρώ έχουν εδώ τα κοκατιλ (άγρια)..  παίρνει και κλουβί και τροφή και τα πουλιά με 100..

----------


## ktistis

Βιρονή με 100 ευρώ δεν βρίσκεις το παπαγάλο που ψάχνεις.Δώσε κάτι παραπάνω να πάρεις ring neck που μιλάει κιόλας και θα κάνετε και παρέα ή πάρε ένα κοκατιλ που α κάνετε πολύ παρέα αλλά δεν μιλάει.

----------


## vikitaspaw

100 ευρω οπως σου παν τα παιδια ειναι λιγα για παπαγαλο που να μιλαει...αλλα αν θες τη γνωμη μου μην τρελενεσαι με το μιλημα..κανουν τοοοοοοοσα πολλα αλλα πραγματα..που για μενα το αν θα μιλαει ειναι το τελευταιο!! Βεβαια δε λεω...εχει πλακα να τα ακους να μιλανε αλλα μην βαλεις την ομιλια σε προτεραιοτητα! Για μενα σημασια εχει σιγουρα το κοστος αγορας κ συντηρησης, επισης βασικοτατο η φασαρια που κανουν, το ποσο ευαισθητα ειναι σαν ζωα, το ποσο ευκολα μαθαινουν, αν δενονται με τον ανθρωπο...κλπ! Καλη επιτυχια οτι κ αν αποφασισεις!!

----------


## vrioniscy

δεν λέω για μεγάλο παπαγάλο παίδες ένα μικρό που να του μάθω να μιλάει αν υπάρχει κάτι έτσι δηλαδή..ο παπαγάλος που σας έλεγα είναι εκείνος που έδειξε ο εύθυμης20 εκείνος "μιμοταν" ηχους και καμια φορα έλεγε κάνα όνομα..εκείνος ποσα κάνει? 100 ευρώ πάγκαλος  + κλουβί

ida στο google ένα "κοκατιλ" ροζ και το ερωτεύθηκα βρίσκω από εκείνο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαλλον εννοεις τους Galah Cockatoo !

Μοιαζουν με το κοκατιλ αλλα καμια σχεση στο μεγεθος,το κοστος συντηρησης και αγορας και στην ωρα ενασχολησης !

Φωτο :



Διαβασε ενα αρθρο για τους Galah Cockatoo !

*Cockatoo!*

----------


## vrioniscy

για αυτό εδώ λέω τι είναι?

----------


## vrioniscy

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9765/3001091323.jpg

----------


## Efthimis98

Είδος κοκατου ειναι και αυτο !

Αλλα λιγο περιεργο...


Ονομαζεται Mitchell’s Cockatoo !

----------


## vrioniscy

βρίσκω από εκείνο?θηλυκό θέλω περίπου ποσα ευρώ είναι?ο παπαγάλος ουράνιο τόξο περίπου ποσα είναι?>

----------


## mayri

Αν και δεν είμαι ειδική στις τιμές, από όσα διάβασα και φωτό που είδα, τουλάχιστον το 500άρικο για την αγορά του παπαγάλου το θέλεις, μην πω και χιλιάρικο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αν είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους, εσύ θέλεις και τους κακατου που εκεί η τιμή ξεφεύγει ακόμα περισσότερο. Και μετά ένας τέτοιος παπαγάλος δεν ζει μονάχα με σποράκια, θέλει καθημερινό γεύμα που θα στοιχίσει βασικά σαν να έχεις κι άλλο ανθρώπινο μέλος η οικογένειά σου. Χώρια οι φωνές του, δεν ξέρω αν ζεις σε μονοκατοικία ή πολυκατοικία, αν το δεύτερο, έχεις ν'ακούσεις παράπονα από τους γείτονες....και η καθαριότητά του, για να καταλάβεις σαν να ζεις με μία κότα μέσα στο σπίτι που θα είναι ελεύθερη να πετάει μέσα στο χώρο. Δεν μιλάω μόνο για τις ακαθαρσίες του, αλλά σκέψου πόσο πούπουλο και χνούδι θα γεμίσει το σπίτι όταν θα βγάζει καινούργια φτερά. Εγώ που έχω cockatiel το δύο φορές τη μέρα σκούπα στο δωμάτιο εξαιτίας του πουλιού που αλλάζει το φτέρωμά του αυτήν την εποχή. Και δεν είναι μία φορά το χρόνο, τον Οκτώβρη τα ίδια είχαμε για 3-4 βδομάδες. Κι ένας παπαγάλος τέτοιου μεγέθους θέλει και μεγάλο κλουβί, και stand, και παιχνίδια, μόνο σ'αυτά θα ξοδέψεις καμιά 500άρα ακόμα.

Με τα λεφτά που διαθέτεις, παπαγαλάκι που χωράει στην παλάμη σου. Αυτά που έχεις στο μάτι κοστίζουν πολλά περισσότερα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξερω πολλα για τις τιμες που κειμενονται !

Πιστευω τουλαχιστον 1000 ευρω εχει ο Mitchell’s Cockatoo !

Τωρα για το Rainbow Lorikeet δεν ειμαι σιγουρος , περιπου 500-1000 νομιζω ! Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος....δεν θελω να σε παραπληροφορησω !


Ας αφησουμε λιγο το οικονομικο ομως , αυτου του ειδους παπαγαλων θελουν πολυ φροντιδα αλλα και εξοδα !
Φαντασου 2-4 ωρες το λιγοτερο απασχολησης μαζι τους!Επισης , καθαρισμος κλουβιου και παιχνιδιων....κι ''ωρες'' !
Το λουβι πρεπει να ειναι καταλληλο !
Με τουλαχιστον 2 πλευρες με οριζοντια καγκελα για να μπορεσει να ικανοποιησιε τις ικανοτητες του στο σκαρφαλωμα!Πολλα παιχνιδια!
Τροφες πρεπει να παρεις συσκευασμενες και οχι χυμα μιας και οι χυμα μπορει να εχουν κανενα ζωιφυο μεσα τους και να παθει καποια ''βλαβη'' ο παπαγαλος σου !

Συνοψιζοντας , πρεπει να περασεις ενα διαστημα οπου θα διαβαζεις για το συσκεκριμενο ειδος που θα διαλεξεις !
Πρεπει να ξερεις ολες τις αναγκες του κ.τ.λ. !

----------


## vrioniscy

φιλάρα αν είναι 50 ευρώ μένουν ακόμη 50 ευρώ και θα του πάρο ένα μεγάλο κλουβί δεν θα τον έχω να πετάει στο σπίτι..αν τον έχω να πετάει στο σπίτι θα μας πετάξει και τους 2 η μάνα μου..a δεν έχω μαγαζί  ::

----------


## vrioniscy

θα περάσω αύριο από ένα petshop να τα δω δεν θα βιαστώ να αγοράσω φιλε ο άλλος είπε 50ευρώ περίπου κάνει εσύ γιατί λες 1000?

----------


## Efthimis98

Με 50$ (ευρω) μπορεις να παρεις cockatiel ή budgie !

Παλι ομως χρειαζετε ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ ! Χωρις αυτο δεν παμε πουθενα !  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Για πιο πουλι σου ειπε 50$ ?

Για τον Mitchell’s Cockatoo ή για το Rainbow Lorikeet ?

----------


## mayri

> φιλάρα αν είναι 50 ευρώ μένουν ακόμη 50 ευρώ και θα του πάρο ένα μεγάλο κλουβί δεν θα τον έχω να πετάει στο σπίτι..αν τον έχω να πετάει στο σπίτι θα μας πετάξει και τους 2 η μάνα μου..a δεν έχω μαγαζί


Τότε κοίτα κανένα budgie ή lovebird, ή αγορά άγριου cockatiel.

----------


## vrioniscy

θα μάθω όσα πρέπει μου άρεσε πολύ ο "κοκτατιελ" ο ροζ το ερωτεύθηκα....φιλάρα πριν 4 χρονια ο παππούς μου τον ουράνιο τόξο 50 ευρώ η 50 λίρες  τον πήρε σοβαρά σας λέω πως πήγε τόσο ψιλά η τιμή?

----------


## Efthimis98

> θα περάσω αύριο από ένα petshop να τα δω δεν θα βιαστώ να αγοράσω φιλε ο άλλος είπε 50ευρώ περίπου κάνει εσύ γιατί λες 1000?


Οταν λες 50 ευρω τι εννοεις ;

Κανενα απο τα δυο αυτα ειδη δεν ειναι τοσο φτηνα !Μονο τοσο εγω το αποκλειω...τωρα αφου το λες εσυ , τι να πω εγω.. !  :Happy:

----------


## vrioniscy

50 ευρώ ο παπαγάλο αλλα πριν 4 χρονια τόσο τον αγόρασε ο παππούς μου..ο άλλος ο συμπολίτης μου είπε  πως 20 ευρώ κάνουνcockatiel.

----------


## mayri

> Για πιο πουλι σου ειπε 50$ ?
> 
> Για τον Mitchell’s Cockatoo ή για το Rainbow Lorikeet ?


Για καναρίνι που το πήγαν κομμωτήριο και βγήκε multicolor.




> ο άλλος ο συμπολίτης μου είπε  πως 20 ευρώ κάνουνcockatiel.


Τα άγρια. Αν το θέλεις ήμερο, ταισμένο στο χέρι, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων την 70άρα την θέλεις.

----------


## vrioniscy

αν πάρο άγριο δεν μπορώ να ημερώσω?

----------


## mayri

Με επιμονή κι υπομονή και όταν διαθέτεις πολύ χρόνο στο πουλί όλα γίνονται. Αλλά μιλάμε για κοκατιέλ, όχι για ουράνια τόξα ή για ροζ κοκατιέλ όπως έγινες νονός σε άλλες ράτσες. Το κακατιέλ των 20 ευρώ, χωράει στην παλάμη σου μέσα και ζυγίζει το πολύ 100 γραμμάρια.

----------


## vrioniscy

για ροζ "κοκατελ" τι ξέρετε?με κάνα 50ευρώ το περνώ??μου θυμίζει την κοπέλα που θέλω..αν είναι πιο πολύ από 50 ευρώ γιατί ένα κλουβί 50 ευρώ θέλω να πάρο να είναι βολικό βρίσκουμε κανένα άλλο παπαγάλο μέχρι 50 ευρώ που να είναι ροζ?(δεν είμαι gay)

----------


## Efthimis98

Vrionis πες τα ονοματα των πουλιων γιατι δεν καταλαβαινουμε πιο ειδος εννοεις !

Οταν λες ποζ κοκατου .... τον Galah , τον Mitchell's Cockatoo ή καποιο αλλο ;

----------


## mayri

Αυτό σου κάνει;

----------


## vrioniscy

φιλε ποσο βρίσκουμε το ροζ Cockatoo και ποσο βρίσκουμε ένα ροζ παπαγάλο απαντήστε μου σε αυτά σας παρακαλώ

 ναι όμορφα είναι ειδικά το ροζ..ποσο πάνε αυτά και πως λέγονται??αλλα το άλλο το ροζ είναι πιο όμορφο :}

 η παπαγάλοι που είναι στη φωτό που έδειξες πως λέγονται και ποσο πάνε?

----------


## mayri

Budgie
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...s-Undulatus%29
Στα λεφτα που διαθέτεις είναι

----------


## Chrisman

Αυτά τα παπαγαλάκια λέγονται budgies. Τα βρίσκεις από 10-20 ευρώ το ένα. Βγαίνουν σε πολλές αποχρώσεις. Είναι όμως μικρόσωμα παπαγαλάκια για να ξέρεις!!!!

----------


## vrioniscy

θα παο αύριο στο petshop να δω και θα σας πω πια μου αρέσουν

έχει κανεις από αυτά τα παπαγαλάκια?μάλλον θα παο να πάρο αύριο 1 η 2 τι κλουβί να πάρο?

----------


## Kostakos

Λοιπόν... έχω εγώ άγριο! Μπορεί να μην είναι ήμερος μαζί μου.... αλλά εγώ τον λατρεύω! Εκτός αυτού  αρχίζει να με συνηθιζει και τον πήρα μόνο 20 ευρώ!

----------


## vrioniscy

θα παο αύριο στο petshop μακάρι να έχει ροζ να πάρο 1 η να πάρο ζευγάρι πιστεύω να πάρο ένα και αν δω πως πάμε καλά να του πάρο σύντροφο..κλουβί χρειάζεται μεγάλο?

κλουβί τελικά δεν θα πάρο βρήκα ένα που είχα μεσαίο και έχω ένα μεγάλο εκείνο που ήταν ο ουράνιος "τοξος" μέσα..θα γυρίσω όλα τα pet shop να βρω ροζ θα πάρο ένα να "εξιοκοτηο" μαζί του και μετά του περνώ σύντροφο..θα πάρο άντρα διάβασα πολλά στο φόρουμ και μου άρεσε

----------


## Athina

Καλημέρα!
Για ποιόν λόγο να βιαστείς και να το πάρεις τώρα?
Ακόμα δεν έχεις μάθει τίποτα.Ούτε καλά καλά τα ονόματα δεν ξες.
Οι παπαγάλοι χρειάζονται φροντίδα και αγάπη γιατί είναι πτηνά συντροφιάς!
Δεν βάζεις τους σπόρους, το νερό και τελείωσες...
Χρειάζονται ένα άνετο κλουβί με παιχνίδια,πλούσια διατροφή και ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ γυμναστική (δηλαδή πτήσεις μέσα στο σπίτι)
Διάβασα σε ένα ποστ σου ότι δεν σε αφήνουν να το έχεις έξω...πώς θα γίνει όμως???το βρίσκεις σωστό να πάρεις ένα πουλάκι και να το έχεις μονίμως πίσω από κάγκελα?
Σου προτείνω να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις τις ανάγκες κάθε είδος,να μάθεις την τιμή και μετά να αποφασίσεις τι σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

*Αγορά παπαγάλου: Ναί, ή Όχι;**Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.*

----------


## Efthimis98

> Καλημέρα!
>  Για ποιόν λόγο να βιαστείς και να το πάρεις τώρα?
>  Ακόμα δεν έχεις μάθει τίποτα.Ούτε καλά καλά τα ονόματα δεν ξες.
>  Οι παπαγάλοι χρειάζονται φροντίδα και αγάπη γιατί είναι πτηνά συντροφιάς!
>  Δεν βάζεις τους σπόρους, το νερό και τελείωσες...
>  Χρειάζονται ένα άνετο κλουβί με παιχνίδια,πλούσια διατροφή και ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ γυμναστική (δηλαδή πτήσεις μέσα στο σπίτι)
>  Διάβασα σε ένα ποστ σου ότι δεν σε αφήνουν να το έχεις έξω...πώς θα  γίνει όμως???το βρίσκεις σωστό να πάρεις ένα πουλάκι και να το έχεις  μονίμως πίσω από κάγκελα?
>  Σου προτείνω να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις τις  ανάγκες κάθε είδος,να μάθεις την τιμή και μετά να αποφασίσεις τι σου  ταιριάζει καλύτερα.
> 
> ...


Σωμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου Αθηνα !  :Happy: 

Επισης νομιζω οτι ροζ budgie δεν θα βρεις αμα δεν ειναι βαμμενο ! (αμα ειναι βαμενο το καημενο......τι να πω )

( http://www.budgieplace.com/colors.html#ino )

----------


## daras

> βρίσκουμε κανένα άλλο παπαγάλο μέχρι 50 ευρώ που να είναι ροζ?(δεν είμαι gay)


ειναι 11 το πρωι...πινω καφε μονος μου...και με ακουει η γειτονια να γελαω....να εισαι καλα!! με "ελιωσες" με το σχολιο σου. :Jumping0045:

----------


## mayri

> Καλημέρα!
> Για ποιόν λόγο να βιαστείς και να το πάρεις τώρα?
> Ακόμα δεν έχεις μάθει τίποτα.Ούτε καλά καλά τα ονόματα δεν ξες.
> Οι παπαγάλοι χρειάζονται φροντίδα και αγάπη γιατί είναι πτηνά συντροφιάς!
> Δεν βάζεις τους σπόρους, το νερό και τελείωσες...
> Χρειάζονται ένα άνετο κλουβί με παιχνίδια,πλούσια διατροφή και ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ γυμναστική (δηλαδή πτήσεις μέσα στο σπίτι)
> Διάβασα σε ένα ποστ σου ότι δεν σε αφήνουν να το έχεις έξω...πώς θα γίνει όμως???το βρίσκεις σωστό να πάρεις ένα πουλάκι και να το έχεις μονίμως πίσω από κάγκελα?
> Σου προτείνω να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις τις ανάγκες κάθε είδος,να μάθεις την τιμή και μετά να αποφασίσεις τι σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα.
> 
> ...


Και τώρα εσύ πιστεύεις ότι διάβασε τα links ή ότι έδωσε σημασία στο post σου.....αφού του μπήκε η ιδέα να πάρει παπαγάλο, εσένα τι σε μέλλει; Και ροζ κιόλας, και κοκατου μάλιστα.. 
Εδώ με 100 ευρώ ήθελε ν'αγοράσει τον Πάγκαλο και να τον βάλει σε κλουβί μέσα, τι περιμένεις....



Τα μισά από όσα είπε σ'εμάς να πει σε κανάν καπάτσο "πετσοπά", τον βλέπω να πληρώνει όλο το κατοστάρικο για ν'αγοράσει κανά budgie που "σε λίγους μήνες θ'αλλάξει χρώμα και θα γίνει ροζ, και μην το βλέπεις μικρό τώρα, μόλις χρονίσουν αρχίζουν και μεγαλώνουν και γίνονται κοκάτου με τεράστιο τσουλούφι. Κι αν αγοράσεις τώρα και το δεύτερο, θα σου κάνω έκπτωση κι αντί για 200 θα στα αφήσω 180¨.

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρακαλω να σταματησει εδω περα το θεμα αυτο !
Να μην γραφονται κοροϊδευτικα ή ''υμβριστικα'' post !

Εφοσον θελει να αγορασει παπαγαλο ας αγορασει!
Αυτο το θεμα το ανοιξε για να μαθει τιμες και οχι τιπτα αλλο !
Για την καλυτερη ομως πληροφορηση,υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα και αρθρα για τους παπαγαλους ολων των ειδων σχεδον !






> Τα μισά από όσα είπε σ'εμάς να πει σε κανάν καπάτσο "πετσοπά", τον  βλέπω να πληρώνει όλο το κατοστάρικο για ν'αγοράσει κανά budgie που "σε  λίγους μήνες θ'αλλάξει χρώμα και θα γίνει ροζ, και μην το βλέπεις μικρό  τώρα, μόλις χρονίσουν αρχίζουν και μεγαλώνουν και γίνονται κοκάτου με  τεράστιο τσουλούφι. Κι αν αγοράσεις τώρα και το δεύτερο, θα σου κάνω  έκπτωση κι αντί για 200 θα στα αφήσω 180¨.



Τετοια μυνηματα ειναι καλο να μην γραφονται διοτι ενας απειρος και μη καλος γνωστης του ειδους των παπαγαλων μπορει πολυ ευκολα να μπερδευτει !
Και επισης δεν πιστευω οτι καποιος θελει να διαβαζει μυνηματα χωρις ουσια !

*ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ !*


(Συγγνωμη αν το παιζω λιγο moderator αλλα αυτου του ειδους διαλογοι ειναι πολυ ενοχλιτικοι για ΟΛΟΥΣ!Αν θελετε να μαλωσετε , πειτε τα με pm - προσωπικο μυνημα-)

----------


## mayri

Καλά ντε, μην μου φωνάζεις....

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν το λεω μονο για σενα βρε !
Για ολους το λεω....αυτους που πηραν μερος και για αυτους που πιθανον θα επαιρναν μερος !





> Καλά ντε, μην μου φωνάζεις....


Μην τα λες ετσι....νιωθω οτι φταιω εγω και στεχανωριεμαι πολυ οταν γινετε αυτο !  :winky:

----------


## vrioniscy

παιδια καλημερα χθεσ κημηθηκα η ορα 3 διαβαζα διαφορα topic για τα budgie......θα ανεβασο φωτογραφίες το απογεύμα που θα το αγοράσω εφχαριστο που με βοηθήσατε

----------


## mayri

'Αντε μπράβο, χαίρομαι. Με το καλό να τ'αγοράσεις και περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες να τον δούμε.

----------


## daras

παντως αν εχεις μανια με το ροζ....υπαρχει μικροσωμος παπαγαλος (αρα και πολυ πιο φθηνος απο κακατου) που εχει και μπολικο ροζ. ειναι ο bourke's parrot http://www.google.gr/search?q=bourke...w=1440&bih=783
τωρα ακριβως τιμη....ή ποσο ευκολο ειναι να τον βρεις δε ξερω.

αα..εκανα αναζητηση και ειδα οτι η Νικολ εχει γραψει ενα αρθρο... http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ghlight=bourke
θα ηταν καλη κινηση να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον εκτροφεα...η να ρωτησεις αν καποιο μαγαζι μπορει να σου φερει.

----------


## vrioniscy

http://www.google.com.cy/imgres?imgu...9QEwAQ&dur=743


γιαφτο εδο λεο παιδεσ δεστε το

----------


## daras

το χρωμα εχει μπει απο ανθρωπο με υπολογιστη. το λεει και το ποστ στο φορουμ οτι το εκανε σαν πειραμα κοκκινο και ροζ. δεν υπαρχει στην πραγματικοτητα........ακομη (??)
δες κι αυτο που σου εβαλα λινκ παραπανω..

----------


## vrioniscy

το ιδα παο τορα στο pet shop θα δο τι εχι μακαρι να βρο αφτο ι εκινο που ιπεσ

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι bourke's parrot ειναι ενα σχετικα σπανιο ειδος για να βρει !

Μοιαζουν παρα πολυ με τα Budgie ! 
Αλλα απο τιμη δεν μποιαζουν με τιποτα !  :Happy:  

(Ξεκινανε απο 50 μεχρι και 150 αναλογα με το χρωμα και  την ηλικια ! )

----------


## Athina

Άντε με το κάλο τότε να έρθει!
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!!!
(και είπαμε,όχι συνέχεια μέσα στο κλουβί,κρίμα είναι :winky: )

----------


## vrioniscy

αγορασα budgie 10 εβρω κλουβη 40 εβρο και τροφεσ παιχνιδια και κατι στικ 10 εβρο σηνολο 60 εβρο ...θα ανεβασο τορα 2 φοτο αλλα δεν ινε πολι καθαρεσ αβριο θα ανεβασο κιαλλεσ

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια ! 

Να σου ζησουν τα κουκλια ! (Το ξερω απο τωρα οτι θα ειναι κουκλια)

----------


## vrioniscy

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/dscn0929p.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/dscn0933p.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dscn0931z.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/dscn0926j.jpg/

με αποφεβγη λιγο ποσ θα τον μεροσο??οταν ωαζο το χερι μοθ μεσα απομακρινετε...τροφι νερο νομιζο δεν ακγικσε ακομι..οταν το μεροσο θα του παρο και κοριτσι

----------


## mitsman

Καταρχην να σου ζησει, κατα δευτερον του πηρες υπεροχο κλουβι και κατα τριτον.............

ΑΜΑΝ ,............... δεν ειναι ροζ!!!

----------


## vrioniscy

πήγα σε δυο petshop και δεν είχαν ροζ  ::

----------


## mayri

Μην περιμένεις να το ημερώσεις από την μια μέρα στην άλλη. Κατ'αρχήν πρέπει να το αφήσεις καμιά βδομάδα να συνηθίσει τον χώρο, όχι να βάζεις μέσα το χέρι σου. Μετά υπολόγισε κανά 2 βδομάδες να πηγαίνεις κοντά στο κλουβί να του μιλάς για να σ'αρχίσει να σε μαθαίνει και να σε συνηθίζει, και μετά αρχίζουμε σιγά σιγά προσπάθειες εξημέρωσης. Αν με το καλημέρα σας του βάζεις χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί και προσπαθείς να το πιάσεις, αντί να σου ημερεύσει θα αγριεύσει περισσότερο, θα φας και καμιά δαγκωνιά και θα ψάχνεις betadine και τσιρότο μετά.

Όμορφο είναι, να το χαίρεσαι, έχει δαχτυλίδι; Και είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αρσενικό;

----------


## vrioniscy

ναι ι κοπελλα εκι μασ ιπε ποσ αρσενικο ινε γιατι εχη μπλε πανο απο τιν μιτι του κατι τετιο..2 φορεσ εβαλα το χερι μου μεσα αλλα οχι για να το πηασο γηα να κουνισο κανενα παιχνιδι μπασ και παι να πεκσι..το αστιο ινε ποσ οταν ηχα ενα μικρο καβγαδακη με τιν μανα και φαναζαμε λιγο(ο καβγασ δεν ιταν για τον παπαγαλο)αρχιζε και τσιριζε και αφτος

----------


## vrioniscy

παιδια πηγα και του μιλισα λιγο και εβαλα μουσικι και αρχισε να κελαιδαι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

τους αρεσει το μαντολινο εχω ακουσει...... πρεπει να μαθεις να παιζεις μαντολινο!!!!! αχ χα χα χα αχ αχ χα χαχααχ αχ αχχ αχα  χααχ αχ


ασε το να κοιμηθει,.... σκεπασε το...... οταν νυχτωνει πρεπει να κοιμαται!

----------


## vrioniscy

να ροτησο κατι κοπσημο φτερον ποτε πρεπη να γηνη για να τον ωγαζο απο το κλουβη?

----------


## mariakappa

το κοψιμο φτερων γινεται μονο απο εμπειρους.οταν ερθει η ωρα που θα τον βγαλεις απο το κλουβι δεν χρειαζεται να κοψεις τα φτερα.κλεισε παραθυρα και κουρτινες και βγαλτον να ξεμουδιασει τις φτερουγες του.

----------


## vrioniscy

ok..εχη πολη φασι τραγοθδαμε μαζι το ολη τα χερι πανο!!!σπιτι εχο σκηλο pug και οταν με το καλο τον ωγαλο απο το κλουβη ηπαρχη περιπτοση να γηνη μεζεδακι η ινε φιλικα με τα σκιλια?

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δεν το διακινδυνευεις! σε αλλο δωματιο ο σκυλος (κλειστη πορτα) , σε αλλο το κλουβι κ ο παπαγαλος! θα ειναι η πρωτη του πτηση κ σιγουρα θα ειναι ηδη αγχωμενο! δε χρειαζεται παραπανω αγχος κ κινδυνους! απλα πρεπει να εχει κ το κλουβι στο ιδιο δωματιο ωστε οποτε θελησει να μπει μονο του. κ φυσικα πρεπει να εχεις υπομονη και χρονο γιατι φυσικα δε θα μπει παλι σε 10λεπτα! αστο τωρα να υσηχασει, διαβασε οσα περισσοτερα θεματα μπορεις για τα μπατζι και για οτιδηποτε ρωτας! ειναι νωρις ομως να το αφησεις εκτος κλουβιου. πρεπει πρωτα να νιωσει ανετα με το κλουβι του, με τον χωρο, με εσενα.. κλπ.

----------


## vrioniscy

σοστα εχησ δηκεο..ομος απο τι ωλεπο δεν εχη αγγηκση τιν τροφι του γιατι?ελπηζο να μιν που παθη κατη o boby mou

----------


## vicky_ath

*Σε παρακαλώ γράφε λίγο πιο κατανοητά... τα ποστ σου είναι ειλικρινά αδιάβαστα και δυσνόητα.*

----------


## vrioniscy

δεν εχη αγγηκση την τροφη του ουτε το νερο του δεν θελο να μου παθη κατι..εχη μηνη στον ιδιο τοπο παντοσ

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

αν καταλαβα εννοεις μηπως πεινασει το πουλακι εκτος κλουβιου, ε? θα ανοιξεις το πορτακι οταν το δεις κ φαει κ πιει κ νερακι. παντως μην ανησυχεις, οταν πεινασει θα παει μονο του μεσα! απλα στο ξαναλεω, ειδικα την πρωτη φορα δε θα ξερει τι του γινεται κ ισως αργησει να προσανατολιστει που ειναι το κλουβι του κλπ. αλλα θα το βρει! μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## vrioniscy

φηλαρα οχι εκτοσ κλουβιου για τορα που ινε στο κλουβη λεο δεν εχη φαη τηποτα...

----------


## mariakappa

χαχαχαχαχα οχι δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν καταλαβαινεις τι γραφει χαχαχαχα
 βρε βρυονι γραψε λιγο πιο προσεκτικα να κανουμε μια συννενοηση της προκοπης.
δεν τρωει γιατι εχει υποστει σοκ απο την μετακομιση.απο αυριο θα ειναι καλυτερα και θα αρχισει να τρωει.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ειναι λογικο να ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο κ απο τη μεταφορα αλλα κ την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος. οπως σου ειπε κ η μαρια ηδη, απο αυριο θα αρχισει να τρωει κανονικα. μην εισαι ομως απο πανω του κ το αγχωνεις παραπανω! αστο στην ησυχια του! κ κανονικα τωρα θα πρεπει να κοιμαται (δηλαδη ειτε σκεπασμενο ειτε σε δωματιο με σκοταδι).

----------


## vrioniscy

οκ εφχαριστο για τις πληροφοριεσ κιματε με σβηστο το φος

----------


## cypand

εύα -φιλάρα !!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Happy:  
Βρυώνη είναι πολύ ωραίος ο blue boby σου  :Happy: .. καλή επιλογή μπράβο.. διάβασμα και να μάθεις τι χρειάζεται... ρε εσύ σ είπα οτι 8 ευρώ κάνει γιατί τον πήρες 10?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ωραίο και το κλουβάκι του.. νομίζω να του αλλάξεις τόπο του κλουβιού προς το παρόν γιατί πρέπει να τρομάζει δίπλα απο την σκάλα!! είναι κρίμα, δεν μπορεί να δει αν κάποιος κατεβαίνει την σκάλα εκει που τον έχεις.. pink bourke δεν έβρησκες έτσι κι αλλιώς, έχουν 60 ευρώ εδώ και θα ήθελαν πιο μεγάλο κλουβί.. νομίζω έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογή!

----------


## vrioniscy

νε φισικα εφχαριστο για τα καλα σου λογια θα τον μετακινησο....πηγα που πηγα τον πηρα 10 εβρω..σιμερα αρχισε και τροι το φαγιτο του..αλλα ακομη με αποφεβγη ληγο....καιλαιδα πολη ορεα ομος

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ειναι απολυτως φυσικο να σε αποφευγει! η οποια σχεση που θελεις να χτισεις με το πουλακι θα χρειαστει χρονο, υπομονη κ πολλη προσπαθεια απο μερους σου! μεσα στο φορουμ εχουμε αρκετα θεματα για το πως και το ποτε θα πρεπει να αρχισεις να προσεγγισεις το πουλακι, κ φυσικα οχι μια μερα μετα την αγορα του! υπομονη, οι πρωτες μερες (κ βδομαδα) ειναι μονο για καθαρισμα κλουβιου- αλλαγη νερου κ τροφης! αλλιως θα σε φοβηθει ακομη περισσοτερο κ η μελλοντικη εξημερωση του θα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολη!

----------


## vrioniscy

βαζο μουσικη απο το pc και κελαηδα και αφτο  ::

----------


## mayri

Ναι, μπορείς να γράφεις λίγο πιο καθαρά και ορθογραφημένα; Τα πρώτα σου μηνύματα μια χαρά ήταν, όσο πάνε και χειροτερεύουν λες και το κάνεις επίτηδες ένα πράγμα. Ελληνικό φόρουμ είμαστε, δεν είμαστε δάσκαλοι 1ης δημοτικού να προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε τι γράφει το παιδί.

Νομίζω πως και admin του φόρουμ ήδη σου είπε να ποστάρεις καλύτερα. Τέλος πάντων, δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο..

----------


## vrioniscy

sory απλος χρησημοπιουασα προγραμα γηα greecklish και κατη επαθε :s

----------


## kaveiros

Να σου ζήσει, το κλουβί του πολύ άνετο. Γνώμη μου είναι όμως ότι κινήθηκες πολύ βιαστικά. Πήρες ένα πουλί το οποίο είναι ενήλικο και φυσικά είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη η πιθανότητα να μιλήσει. To είδος αυτό μπορεί να μάθει λίγες λέξεις αν είναι αρσενικό και αν το έχεις από μωρό. Ελπίζω να μην περιμένεις λοιπόν από το πουλάκι αυτό να σου μιλήσει και να το αγαπήσεις για την ομορφιά του και την προσωπικότητα του, όπως είναι. Επίσης η ηλικία του δεν βοηθά στην εξημέρωση. Θα χρειαστεί καιρός και υπομονή και κυρίως αρκετό διάβασμα. Εδώ στο φόρουμ μπορείς να βρεις δεκάδες posts για τρόπους εξημέρωσης. Για budgie ένα απ τα δημοφιλή κόλπα είναι το κεχρί... Αφού αρχίσει να το τρώει, είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα το λατρέψει και όταν θα κρατάς κεχρί στο χέρι, θα έρχεται να τρώει. Μην περιμένεις όμως να συμβεί αυτό αμέσως...

----------


## vrioniscy

το κσερο φηλε ηνε αρσενηκο το πουλλη μου τραγουδαμε μαζη το φηλε θα πιο να κσεχασο εχη πολη ορεα προσοπικοτητα και τον αγαπαο αρχησε σημερα και τροη τον ηδα !!!!το νερο δεν αγγηκσε ομος αλλα θα σηνηθηση

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια αφου δεν μπορει να γραψει το παιδι...καλυτερα δεν θα ητανε να προσθεταμε το greeklish to greek στην κεντρικη σελιδα του forum μας ;

Μια ιδεα ειπα..  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

> sory απλος χρησημοπιουασα προγραμα γηα greecklish και κατη επαθε :s


vrioniscy καλησπέρα,

εαν χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια με κάποιο πρόγραμμα μετατροπής κειμένου απο την ανύπαρκτη greeklish γραφή,  στην υπαρκτή Ελληνική, τότε είμαστε στην διάθεση σου. Ειλικρινά τα μηνύματα σου είναι εντελώς δυσανάγνωστα. Εαν πραγματικά θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό, μπορείς να μου στείλεις pm

----------


## vrioniscy

ok παίδες βρήκα άλλο programa για τα greecklish..τώρα θα βρω στο φόρουμ για τον παπαγάλο μου και θα τα διαβάσω να γίνω πόλι καλός μαζί του

----------


## vrioniscy

παιδεσ καλησπερα του μηλαο καθε μερα του βαζο και τραγουδια αλλα ακομη με αποφεβγη

----------


## Kostakos

Έτσι είναι εγώ τον έχω από τον Φεβρουάριο και ακόμα με αποφεύγει αλλά με λιγότερο φόβο από ότι όταν τον πήραμε!

----------

